# Sticky  Rules regarding starting my own valeting company threads.



## 182_Blue

As we have had quite a few lately I thought I would post a reminder of the rules.



> There is advice on how to start a Detailing/Valeting business in the guides section, please do not start threads concerning this topic as it will be classed as advertising and removed, on this note please do not pester the professional detailers (Supporters) about this - including starting unnecessary threads or unnecessary emailing/phonecalls.


----------



## 182_Blue

Just a reminder of the rules


----------

